# Allen bow



## bryanv (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an Allen bow that I was told is worth a little bit as a collector bow by a friend. Here is the only markings I could find on the bow. 67306 40/50 30"
ser 750717032 Allen pat. (the 2 could be an L not sure looks like it was marked with an old vibrating scribing pencil). any info would help Thanks.


----------

